# X-Wing Miniatures Tantive IV?



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone have links to mods people have done to this? I just bought one on Amazon for $54 shipped. A Google search just turns up page after page of the board game and related items. Mine should be here next week or so. Since it doesn't look like we will get a proper kit and the resin kits are out of my price range....


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

No mods really, but there are some repaints on Youtube.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Great video. Not that many out there, but thankfully, this one is very useful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umz9hqYBGeA


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Giggity- tracking says will be here Friday!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Extra Giggity the ship showed up today. Very happy with it. One engine is glued crooked but they are getting removed anyway. The wash, like others have said, is a bit heavy handed. It will get a full repaint anyway. I'll post pictures after work.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Extra Giggity the ship showed up today. Very happy with it. One engine is glued crooked but they are getting removed anyway. The wash, like others have said, is a bit heavy handed. It will get a full repaint anyway. I'll post pictures after work.


Its interesting, the one I looked at had a crooked engine as well.
Upper left?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, upper left! That's weird!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Extra Giggity the ship showed up today. Very happy with it. One engine is glued crooked but they are getting removed anyway. The wash, like others have said, is a bit heavy handed. It will get a full repaint anyway. I'll post pictures after work.


I can't wait to see what you do. I expect coolness. 

Did anybody say what scale they considered this to be? It kinda looks maybe 1/200 but just might squeek by as 1/144, depending on how tall one thinks that front window is. Or how many decks. I guess the escape pods can be one unit of measure? I'm terrible at such things. 

Does it have places for landing gear and boarding ramp or is that all under "never planned for, totally conjecture" thoughts?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

There are concept drawings I've seen of the ship when it had the Falcon's nose that showed landing gear. On this model, yes, there is a boarding ramp. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Pictures of the Tantive IV. Paint job is not too bad, wash is a bit heavy in spots. One wonky engine needs fixing.

















































Boarding hatch and front landing gear.








Rear landing gear.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I really love the fact they retained the vestigial elements of the earlier Falcon concept. I also think this gaming replica would be an almost perfect size for a styrene kit- big enough to trick out but small enough to display easily.
I got mine about a year ago and it did not have the wonky engine problem- considering you two have the identical problem indicated a factory production issue and there are probably a lot of them out there with the same flaw.
The GR-75 Transport is also a great replica- the cargo containers are not over simplified as with 'The Battle of Hoth' kit- just a repaint and it is ready for display.

While I am not going to light mine up I am going to watch your project with interest- I love seeing things being taken to the next level!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Richard. The upper port engine is skewed to the starboard side, but I see no gaps where it wasn't "pushed in" all the way on its mount. It almost appears its molded this way or has warped. Wont be a big deal to fix though. It's going to be a bit before I hack into this, I need to finish my Bandai Falcon and the James Bond Lotus sub I just got. I will order my flickering orange LEDs and start thinking about a cockpit for it.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck with the makeover, I will watch this with pleasure.



Richard Baker said:


> I also think this gaming replica would be an almost perfect size for a styrene kit- big enough to trick out but small enough to display easily.


My thought exactly.

I just noticed - did the FTA Falcon get the radar from the Tantive?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Similar, but not the same dish.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

What's great about this piece is that it's STYRENE! Perfect for repainting and detailing. Until Bandai steps up with a model kit this is the best alternative for Blockade Runner fans.

BTW, their Rebel Transport is also pretty cool.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I can only imagine how great a model this would be if made by Bandai!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I secretly buy multiples of Bandai's Star Wars kits to ensure the line continues up to the Tantive!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

robiwon said:


> I can only imagine how great a model this would be if made by Bandai!


Seems likely they'll get `round to it eventually. Along with the Stardestroyer. Bandai knows how to take advantage of their licensing rights!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope so!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am sure Bandai does excellent market research- the lack of capital ships was a weak spot in FineMolds product line.
Adding to that Bandai loves to release capital ships for other franchises and TFA does does not feature many new ship designs, I am pretty confident we will see some big OT ships sometime down the line. Considering what they did with the 1/144 Falcon, I can hardly wait!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I am sure Bandai does excellent market research- the lack of capital ships was a weak spot in FineMolds product line.
> Adding to that Bandai loves to release capital ships for other franchises and TFA does does not feature many new ship designs, I am pretty confident we will see some big OT ships sometime down the line. Considering what they did with the 1/144 Falcon, I can hardly wait!


I think the problem facing Bandai might be termed 'size creep'. They do like to have kits in consistent scale and frankly, that becomes a problem when you start to kit the capital ships. As lovely and glorious as that Star Destroyer they've had on display is, that's just a massive impractical thing to make. It might serve as a 'two-up' prototype but even then...

So, you'd have to craft the line by picking the largest ship you intend to make and working from there. Decide that your 'omega model' is the Death Star and ha, everything else is no more than candy toys and boardgame pieces, right? 

Vader's Super Star Destroyer, that's a huge thing, it would be at least a couple of feet long and STILL any other ship made would, again, be sadly inconsequential. 

Taking a trick from the Yamato 2199 line, setting your 'base' from something like a Star Destroyer, kit it at around 12-15 inches, you'd then be able to kit many of the ships like the 'medical frigate' and the Rebel transports and maybe even the Mon Calamari battleships. 

Otherwise they could just decide that 'box scale' is OK and release a bunch of 'Mechanical Collection' kits. That would be at least cheap (like 500 Yen each) and large enough to have decent detail at roughly 3-4 inches long assembled. 

I'm POSITIVE that Bandai wants to milk the license for as many kits as they can. I can't wait to see what appears at the upcoming hobby trade shows.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Taking what Bandai did with the Yamato 2199 kits, having a couple of scales for capital ships could help. They have a wonderful line of 1/1000 ships, then 1/500 for some of the collectors wanting to trick out the build. They also have a box scale series of the same ships.
Take a couple of subjects from Star Wars that are iconic a Star Destroyer and the Blockade Runner. Scale the ISD to about 24" and match scale with the other big fleet ships- the MonCal pickle ships and perhaps a set of matching scale smaller ships to make a diorama with.
Take the other iconic ship, the Blockage Runner, and scale it to 18" or 24". Issue other matching scale ships that are in the same range- the Medical Frigate and Transport. Offer a matching scale set of other support ships like the Lambda Shuttle add Falcon for diorama options.
A 24" SSD with an escort fleet of matched scale ISDs would be a unique set.

It can be done if the want to- what I described above is just one approach. I have confidence they will make the most of of the franchise, they have the resources to do what others have not (or done in a half hearted way)...

It can be done


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know how much more OT stuff we will be getting. Star Wars Rogue Squadron is now less than a year away and Bandai I'm sure is well underway designing kits for it. The good news is that with the movies time period, we could still see some OT "type" ships released under the SW-RS label.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> I don't know how much more OT stuff we will be getting. Star Wars Rogue Squadron is now less than a year away and Bandai I'm sure is well underway designing kits for it. The good news is that with the movies time period, we could still see some OT "type" ships released under the SW-RS label.


But Bandai corporate culture and history should be thrown into the mix as well. (context, context, context!  )

Bandai's A # 1 cash cow is the huge sprawling Gundam franchise. Their entire UNIVERSE is built around that, and their ownership of Sunrise means there's usually some form of Gundam airing on Japanese TV. They promote that stuff hard, brother, hard. 

Yet at the same time, even in the midst of the 'current hotness' push, they STILL go back to the original 1979 Mobile Suit Gundam and the concept of the 'One Year War'. Even as they are cranking out kits for the current Gundam series 'Iron Blooded Orphans' they're supporting 'Gundam the Origin' (which seeks to be a Yamato 2199-ish revamp/reboot of the original show), Gundam Thunderbolt (a web-only miniseries set near the end of the One Year War with just tons of continuity busting Mobile Suits to make kits of  ) and an ongoing series of 'HGUC Revive' gunpla, revisiting the designs of the original Gundam and making the kits even easier to build with increased posing ability (inspired by the success of the Gundam Build Fighters kits). That's a lot of plastic flowing thru the mutil-part mold machines. 

So, yeah, Bandai will be ready for Rogue Squadron with kits, but they'll also be supporting TFA and no doubt Original Trilogy at the same time. I have complete faith this will happen.

Unless Disney for some reason decides that Bandai has had enough fun and the license expires after only one year. I can't really see that happening but hey, it's possible. We'll know in a month or so, hey?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good Gravy I hope so!!!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So what's up with the Tantive IV? Taking a break from the Falcon whilst waiting for warmer painting weather I decided to break this down. The engines have been removed and opened up for lighting. Engines will be yellow. The red is just for a lighting test. I opened one nozzle and decided I wasn't doing that again, it took nearly 2 hours to do one!. I am having replacements cast in clear resin instead.

The hull has been split which was a bit scary. Not for the faint hearted! Cockpit window also opened for a scratched cockpit to go behind. What a freakin mess!!

From this-









To this-


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking good!

Are you going to put a micro Star Wars poster in the new cockpit?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Richard!

Probably if I can print one off. Anyone know what month/year the centerfold was?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Very brave work going on there.

Do you have a scale approximation?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The game pieces are supposed to be 1/270. This ship is 13 inches. The 1/350 resin kit sold by the SSM store is 18 inches. This ship then is not 1/270. Wiki says the length is 490 feet so that would make this ship about 1/452 scale. I've also seen it listed as 1/500 scale.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

robiwon said:


> Thanks Richard!
> 
> Probably if I can print one off. Anyone know what month/year the centerfold was?


Deborah Borkman, Miss July 1976.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robn1 said:


> Deborah Borkman, Miss July 1976.


Impressive. Most impressive.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.bluemilkspecial.com/comic/captain-antilles-1-2/

-

Thanks for the scale info. With Bandai seeming to go for much smaller kits, I may have to get this miniature.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

While waiting for my LEDs and clear nozzles to arrive I figured I would start on the bridge. It's just a simple design, not based off the prop or the various artists interpritations. Just something I cobled together in a couple hours. Still need to add some more details to the walls. It's getting there.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Looking good!

Don't forget the pinup poster!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love your bridge interior!
I do not have any sources with me here at work but just a thought- that is a very big room controlling a large spacecraft- two guys sitting in two chairs seems to be understaffed.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not done with it yet. More "control room" junk to add.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I love your bridge interior!
> I do not have any sources with me here at work but just a thought- that is a very big room controlling a large spacecraft- two guys sitting in two chairs seems to be understaffed.


Consider: It's not a fighting ship, it's basically a space bus (or more likely something akin to a DC-9). There's a lot of automation in the Star Wars universe. 

I don't think it's actually specifically designed to run blockades, it's a high speed courier. I realize that there may be hundreds of pages of official fanspec that make everything I've said seem foolish and dumb and completely wrong.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

We see the ship in ROTJ with added firepower, so I guess it has some military lineage. A few operators on the bridge would be adequate IMO. On the other hand, you won't be able to see much of this on the model, so there has most likely been enough work invested in this spot. 
-
The "windshield" looks a bit thick, can it be replaced for better visibility of your interior?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I plan on adding two more reward facing chairs and computer screens/consoles.

Interesting idea on thinning the cockpit frame. I'll have to look into that. On the original studio model there isn't much "real" detail in there, just assorted greeblies for the most part.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is the big difference between filming miniatures and replicas. Models are built for a movie to look good in a particular use- predetermined angles in motion with all the limitations of the camera's eye. Most when seen in person are disappointing- poor paint jobs and clunky details.
Replicas are different. They are made for close up, prolongs examination with one of the finest preceptors known. 
You watch the filming model for just a number of minutes on screen, you enjoy your replica for many years up close and personal.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

^^

Exactly. Once this is buttoned up you wont see much. I plan to add the aforementioned chairs and consoles. The ceiling will be clear acetate. I'll lay thin strips of tape, spaced apart and shoot it black, then interior color. Pull the tape and light from above, instant fluorescent ceiling lighting!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And the completed bridge. Just my own design.









Clear cast engine nozzles almost done.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking good!


----------

